# HELP. BABY GOAT WONT EAT.



## Lambchop98 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi! I have a 20 day old baby goat that I’ve been bottle feeding since she was 4 days old. I fed her replacer but switched her to whole milk because she needed more fat. She seemed to be doing really well on the cows milk but all of a sudden yesterday at her 4PM feeding she would only eat about 1 oz of her 2.5 oz bottle... then again at 8 she wouldn’t eat at all even if i forced it. It’s now 5:30 am and she hasn’t eaten in 13 hours.... she’s peed a few time and was acting normal last night but now she’s just very cuddly. I’m extremely worried about her... any suggestions? I was going to call the vet and ask what i should do but i figured i could post on here first! Anything helps thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 16, 2017)

tagging a few people who might have some suggestions for you.  Did you take her temperature?  Is she pooping?
@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @babsbag


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2017)

Lambchop98 said:


> 20 day old baby goat





Lambchop98 said:


> 4PM feeding she would only eat about 1 oz of her 2.5 oz bottle.



Take temp-
I noticed you mention 1 oz of a 2.5 oz bottle. Is this the amount you have been giving?
What is the feeding schedule?
What breed of goat?
A 3 week old goat cannot survive on such small amounts. 

Example our 2lb Nigerians at birth eat more than that 4x a day


----------

